# Broken hip, no cell service, very bumpy rescue.



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

55557E4E-A58E-4937-B233-589480B4CB74.jpeg




__
Zguitar71


__
May 15, 2021












  








1FF1B09D-A8CA-4E54-8CAE-0FF8A286D85B.jpeg




__
Zguitar71


__
May 15, 2021




Hip bone conversed to leg bone






I had a very interesting Thursday night (day time really) ride. I was with about 10 people and placed myself at the front with two very fast climbers. That was the first mistake. I couldn't keep up but I never lost sight of them. We climbed 1700 feet and took a break. I was wiped out. The next leg is to go down a rowdy steep and fast trail. The conditions have been very dry lately and recently motorcycles have been re-allowed to use the trail, their use is seasonal. I have ridden this trail countless times but this time it was so torn up I almost didn't recognize parts of it. The dust was terrible and I held back to let it settle but it still was bad, second mistake was not holding back more and slowing down. I was 3/4 of a mile down the trail when I entered a corner that I know well and has a line that is always open, except this time. At the last second the dust had cleared enough to see it was full of baseball to softball size rocks. I went wide and the deep powdery dust on the edge of the trail didn't hold me. I went down with my hip directly on a rock. I knew instantly something wasn't right. I started to yell to the people behind me that I was down so they wouldn't run me over. Then I had to get my right foot out of the clip and use it to get my left out because I couldn't control it in a twisting motion. I got out and kicked the bike away rolled onto my right side and dragged myself over the edge where it was softer. I should have trusted myself and held the line, this was the third mistake I made. I'm sure there are more but these replay in my mind.
I was lucky enough to be riding with some great guys. One was a doctor and he was a real help just with his bedside manner alone but he also knew my hip was broken and applied some interesting light pulling and pushing of my leg that helped keep the pain down a little. Another guy had an oxycodone pill just for this reason and gave that to me, huge help. Four stayed with me while 5 went searching for cell service. They found it 30 minutes later and then about an hour later helped guide the rescue team to me. Then the long bumpy journey to the top of the trail and then into an ambulance and another 5 miles of bumpy dirt road. By this point I was getting Fentanyl and feeling better. In the end it took about three hours to get off the mountain and into the er. Then the x rays, the worst part of the pain.
Now I'm home and it's been about 48 hours post surgery. Everything looks good and I should have a full recovery but it will be at least 3 months before I'm allowed on my bike and then it won't be a power ride.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Holy moly.

Best of luck to you on your recovery, altho you had some most excellent luck after the crash, I gotta say.


----------



## marathon marke (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I have been there, buddy. I broke my left hip back on December 23, 2012, at age 54. I was getting a total hip replacement on Christmas eve day. For me, it happened on a road bike, and my rear wheel found a small patch of black ice while I was climbing out of the saddle. This happened 4 months after I broke a 300-mile record across the state of Wisconsin. I've been an ultramarathon road cyclist since 1981.
Long story short, I did my first "comeback-century" later that summer, and my first comeback double century the following year. Then last fall, I returned to mountain biking after a 30 year hiatus.
My point is, you're going to come back stronger than you were before. My surgeon told me that, and he was right. Those guys know who can face the "demons" of such an experience, and how much focus and drive we have! I remember overhearing wife talking with a friend after the surgery. He asked her, "So I suppose he's going to have to give up cycling now, huh?"
My wife, who is NOT a cyclist, other than occasional 10-20 mile rides on her hybrid, immediately responded, "Oh no, he'll be back. He's an ultramarathon cyclist!" Man, I cannot begin to tell you how much those supportive words meant to my motivation to recover and come back!

You got this. You are coming from a place few have been before, and few will ever know the true meaning of fortitude!


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

marathon marke said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I have been there, buddy. I broke my left hip back on December 23, 2012, at age 54. I was getting a total hip replacement on Christmas eve day. For me, it happened on a road bike, and my rear wheel found a small patch of black ice while I was climbing out of the saddle. This happened 4 months after I broke a 300-mile record across the state of Wisconsin. I've been an ultramarathon road cyclist since 1981.
> Long story short, I did my first "comeback-century" later that summer, and my first comeback double century the following year. Then last fall, I returned to mountain biking after a 30 year hiatus.
> My point is, you're going to come back stronger than you were before. My surgeon told me that, and he was right. Those guys know who can face the "demons" of such an experience, and how much focus and drive we have! I remember overhearing wife talking with a friend after the surgery. He asked her, "So I suppose he's going to have to give up cycling now, huh?"
> My wife, who is NOT a cyclist, other than occasional 10-20 mile rides on her hybrid, immediately responded, "Oh no, he'll be back. He's an ultramarathon cyclist!" Man, I cannot begin to tell you how much those supportive words meant to my motivation to recover and come back!
> ...


Thanks for the killer words my friend. I am determined to be back on the pedals and heading up some steep hills. I love the feeling I pushing myself and I'm not ready to give that up at 51. I can already feel a huge difference two days after surgery.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Ha
1. Broke arm. The first time orthopedist saw me he told me to do home PT. He was skeptical that I would do so. The second time he after he got to know me better, told me not to go back to biking too soon. 
2. Perforated my small bowel. Repeatedly told 6 weeks to return to biking. 6 weeks to the day. 
3. DVT. Whined like a little B to convince my Dr. to mountain bike light. I wasn’t doing double black, but fast choppy, rocky descents after a week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Zguitar71 said:


> Thanks for the killer words my friend. I am determined to be back on the pedals and heading up some steep hills. I love the feeling I pushing myself and I'm not ready to give that up at 51. I can already feel a huge difference two days after surgery.


I hope it goes ok. I'm younger than you, snapped the neck of my femur (NOF) and was not full weight bearing for _five _months. All that time on crutches. Each week I was allowed to press a few more KG down.
I was not allowed to run, jump or lift (weights, suitcase etc) for a year. I've only just been given permission to build the strength back up.
It aches everyday and I'm hoping the muscles coming back will get it close to normal.

I'm just saying this as I thought at the first x-ray at six weeks, oh I'll be playing golf, riding etc. Nope. Then another six. Then another six.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Zguitar71 said:


> Thanks for the killer words my friend. I am determined to be back on the pedals and heading up some steep hills. I love the feeling I pushing myself and I'm not ready to give that up at 51. I can already feel a huge difference two days after surgery.


You'll get there eventually. Don't be too distraught if you never get to 100% of what you were though. Everyone is different. Recovery is faster, or slower for some people, despite their best efforts, determination & intentions. I'm a few years older than you, & 2 years in from a busted hip, got the dynamic hip screw after being run over by a 4WD on my way to the walking/cycling trails. I've done everything, and more than the doctors, physio etc have said/recommended, & still limp a bit when I walk. Get pretty sore at times too. Riding is much more comfortable than walking, so that's a bit of a bonus  Can crank out a 70 km ride without too much drama now, but still not as strong as I was previously. Main thing is, don't give up, take one day at a time, & keep at it. And don't let things get you down if you think you're not progressing as quick as you think you should be. Good luck with it all dude.


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow pleased your ok, really highlights the importance of riding with good people too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

speedygz said:


> You'll get there eventually. Don't be too distraught if you never get to 100% of what you were though. Everyone is different. Recovery is faster, or slower for some people, despite their best efforts, determination & intentions. I'm a few years older than you, & 2 years in from a busted hip, got the dynamic hip screw after being run over by a 4WD on my way to the walking/cycling trails. I've done everything, and more than the doctors, physio etc have said/recommended, & still limp a bit when I walk. Get pretty sore at times too. Riding is much more comfortable than walking, so that's a bit of a bonus  Can crank out a 70 km ride without too much drama now, but still not as strong as I was previously. Main thing is, don't give up, take one day at a time, & keep at it. And don't let things get you down if you think you're not progressing as quick as you think you should be. Good luck with it all dude.


Thanks man!


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

leecarey212 said:


> Wow pleased your ok, really highlights the importance of riding with good people too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The people I was with mad a huge difference. I've ridden this trail so many times alone. I'll probably never do that again.


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

Note to self: buy a spot.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a similar injury and incident about 10 years ago during the Boggs 24. Just lost traction on the outside edge of the trail and came down hard on the hip on the edge of the berm as far as I can tell. 

You are very lucky they had drugs for you. I got a very awesome and patient doctor friend hanging with me and 200 riders trying to figure out how to get around one bonehead lying in the middle of the trail. 

Four guys carried me half a mile up trail to a pickup, then drove down a forest road. Then after a 90 minute ambulance ride to the hospital... 4 hours after my injury, they are unloading me and the ambulance driver says "Wow I can't believe you made it the whole ride without meds!"...

... Apparently in Lake county you have to scream loud or ask outright for meds. Live and learn. 

Good luck and stick to your PT, it's the bit after you get back on the bike that's hardest.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ogre said:


> Had a similar injury and incident about 10 years ago during the Boggs 24. Just lost traction on the outside edge of the trail and came down hard on the hip on the edge of the berm as far as I can tell.
> 
> You are very lucky they had drugs for you. I got a very awesome and patient doctor friend hanging with me and 200 riders trying to figure out how to get around one bonehead lying in the middle of the trail.
> 
> ...


Holy **** man! It was hard enough with meds.


----------



## JimN (Jan 13, 2004)

I feel your pain! I had a similar crash back on April 17th.

This video displays the exact location and scenario of the accident. If you forward to 8:41 in the video, you'll see the two riders on camera popping off a little wall ride feature. I was following my friend just like in the video, but his front tire suddenly flatted just before the jump off that feature, and he went down right in front of me. I had nowhere to go except into his fallen body and bike, which got me pitched forward into the canyon bottom. Landed hard on mostly solid rock.

Fortunately, my friend that crashed in front of me is a retired ER doctor. He did a bit of a trail side assessment, and initially things looked not too bad, even though I was in terrible pain. Some other riders came along and helped lift me up onto my feet, so we could determine if I could bear weight. It then became very obvious that I could not. I nearly passed out from the blinding pain. Time to call for transport. My wife and nephew, my doctor friend's wife, and another friend were all in our riding group, so there were lots of people to help out with the logistics. We had ridden from home, so the main challenge was just to have someone drive out to pick up my bike. Lucky for us, my in-laws were visiting that weekend, so they drove out and picked up my wife and our two bikes. If you watch the video to the end, you'll see that we were pretty close to where the trail terminates at a road crossing. That's the stretch where the EMTs had to carry me out. I was initially taken to a hospital in Cottonwood, not too far from Sedona.

Turns out I had a femoral neck fracture. Femur broke right up near the hip joint. Only option was total hip replacement, which was done two days after the accident. I definitely wasn't excited about the idea of having this surgery at the relatively young age of 55, but it's not like I had options. Just had to decide if I was going to get transferred to Flagstaff or Phoenix. Chose Flagstaff, and I'm glad I did for several reasons, particularly follow-up care being closer to home. The ortho surgeon recommended what's called a dual mobility device, which is supposedly better for a younger, active person like myself. Only downside is that the surgery needed to be done posterior approach for maximum access. I was so swollen up post-surgery it was like I was carrying around a watermelon in my right hip for a few weeks. The swelling has finally gone way down to almost normal.

It's been almost five weeks since the surgery, and I'm doing very well. Started walking with crutches three days after surgery. By the 2nd week, I had worked up to two miles with crutches. By the third week, I ditched the crutches for trekking poles. Last weekend, I did two trail hikes, one of which was over five miles with 600 feet of elevation gain. PT has been going very well. Getting stronger all the time. I can pedal a stationary bike just fine. Waiting to pass the six-week mark before I try to take my city cruiser bike out for some pavement spinning, so we'll see how that goes.

Good luck with your recovery! Sounds like you have a great attitude, so I'm sure you'll come through it just fine.

Before and after photos:


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

JimN said:


> I feel your pain! I had a similar crash back on April 17th.
> 
> This video displays the exact location and scenario of the accident. If you forward to 8:41 in the video, you'll see the two riders on camera popping off a little wall ride feature. I was following my friend just like in the video, but his front tire suddenly flatted just before the jump off that feature, and he went down right in front of me. I had nowhere to go except into his fallen body and bike, which got me pitched forward into the canyon bottom. Landed hard on mostly solid rock.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to be putting some distance on these crutches soon. I'll know more next Thursday when I get the staples out and x rays. The last two day have been very good so far. Right now I'm forcing my self to kick back and relax. I'm starting to have energy again and now boredom. I also stopped taking the Norco pills (first time I had ever heard of them, hydrocodone and Tylenol), they really put my brain in a fog, mess up my stomach and generally make me pain free but feel like ****. Two days off them and I'm me again and though there is some pain it isn't that bad and completely manageable with just Tylenol. My swelling is going down pretty fast but I still have a cheek and a half on the left, I think most of the pain is from the swelling. I almost never bruise but my left thigh has a massive bruise. I must have hit really hard and the epicenter of the bruise is about the same size as all the rocks I went down on so one of them is the culprit for sure. I think I got really lucky that my ball was left in the socket and there was no damage to either one so I could keep it. 
that is a great video too, nice camera work. Thanks for the good words, I hope you keep on getting stronger and stronger, sounds like you will.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

John232629 said:


> Note to self: buy a spot.


Garmin InReach Mini maybe. I have one, it's a nice backup to a phone when you go out of range, you can send text messages with it via satellite using an app on your phone.

Z, hang in there! Glad you were riding with a group that time!


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

davec113 said:


> Garmin InReach Mini maybe. I have one, it's a nice backup to a phone when you go out of range, you can send text messages with it via satellite using an app on your phone.
> 
> Z, hang in there! Glad you were riding with a group that time!


Are you glad you went with the mini? Keep going back and forth, but thinking mini. Not something I'd have out regularly, just in case of emergency. So, figured the smaller option would be best.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

FredCoMTB said:


> Are you glad you went with the mini? Keep going back and forth, but thinking mini. Not something I'd have out regularly, just in case of emergency. So, figured the smaller option would be best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


More importantly...OP, hope you heal up. Good you had all that support.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

FredCoMTB said:


> Are you glad you went with the mini? Keep going back and forth, but thinking mini. Not something I'd have out regularly, just in case of emergency. So, figured the smaller option would be best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Yeah, if you have the inreach app on your phone it makes texting and nav easy if you want to use those functions. It's a bit of a PITA to use on it's own but not horrible. If you do want a stand-alone device I'd get a larger one.


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

davec113 said:


> Yeah, if you have the inreach app on your phone it makes texting and nav easy if you want to use those functions. It's a bit of a PITA to use on it's own but not horrible. If you do want a stand-alone device I'd get a larger one.


Thanks... that's pretty much what I'm looking for. A little more than the spot but not by much

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This is one reason I always have my 406 PLB or in-reach these days on rides. Not relying on cell signals and just as much for if I encounter someone else injured.


----------



## JimN (Jan 13, 2004)

Zguitar71 said:


> I'm hoping to be putting some distance on these crutches soon. I'll know more next Thursday when I get the staples out and x rays. The last two day have been very good so far. Right now I'm forcing my self to kick back and relax. I'm starting to have energy again and now boredom. I also stopped taking the Norco pills (first time I had ever heard of them, hydrocodone and Tylenol), they really put my brain in a fog, mess up my stomach and generally make me pain free but feel like ****. Two days off them and I'm me again and though there is some pain it isn't that bad and completely manageable with just Tylenol. My swelling is going down pretty fast but I still have a cheek and a half on the left, I think most of the pain is from the swelling. I almost never bruise but my left thigh has a massive bruise. I must have hit really hard and the epicenter of the bruise is about the same size as all the rocks I went down on so one of them is the culprit for sure. I think I got really lucky that my ball was left in the socket and there was no damage to either one so I could keep it.
> that is a great video too, nice camera work. Thanks for the good words, I hope you keep on getting stronger and stronger, sounds like you will.


You're doing awesome! I'm sure you'll start moving around in greater distances soon enough. Just have to listen to your body.

The follow-up ortho visit is key. Mine sure was. Getting the dressing removed, staples taken out, and confirmation that things are healing properly both inside and out is a real relief. The doc drew out about 60mL of fluid from the swollen area at my follow-up visit. It helped, but it still swelled up again pretty quickly. I've been wearing Lycra cycling shorts over my underwear ever since, to provide some compression on the swollen area. Don't know if it's been effective, or if the swelling just resolved on its own.

I hear you on the pain meds. My biggest challenge was sleeping. Couldn't sleep in a flat bed at all at first, so had to try and sleep in a recliner chair. Hard to do without something to help you sleep, so I would take one Oxycodone at night. Eventually I could last about half the night in the bed, but would then have to move to the recliner and take one Oxy to help me sleep. I stopped taking any narcotics at about the two and a half week mark. I can now stay in bed for the entire night, but it's still restless at best. Hard to find a position that works for any amount of time before I start getting achy. It's getting better, though.

About four years ago, I had another bad crash where I dislocated my right arm and broke my shoulder into about five pieces. I didn't have any surgery, since all of the damage was bone fractures, some of which were pretty badly displaced. Fragments were too small to try and repair with hardware without risk of major nerve damage, so the decision was to let it heal as is. My shoulder now feels very stable and strong, but it took years to get back to anything close to normal, even though I was able to get back on the bike to some degree at about six weeks from injury. I mention this because they prescribed the Norco pills after that injury. They worked substantially better than Oxycodone for me, and I didn't have any adverse effects. However, I could just tell how wildly addictive they could be. I've never slept so well in a chair in my life. So, I stopped taking them as soon as possible. Interesting, since Oxycodone is supposedly a stronger drug than Hydrocodone-Acetaminophen.

I also hear you on the bruising. I still have a massive bruise on the inside of my upper right leg, along with a fair bit of numbness. There's clearly some soft tissue and nerve damage there, unrelated to the broken femur. It's not overly bothersome, though, and I assume it'll get better over time.

Hang in there, and check back in here with your progress. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Zguitar71 said:


> I'm hoping to be putting some distance on these crutches soon. I'll know more next Thursday when I get the staples out and x rays. The last two day have been very good so far. Right now I'm forcing my self to kick back and relax. I'm starting to have energy again and now boredom. I also stopped taking the Norco pills (first time I had ever heard of them, hydrocodone and Tylenol), they really put my brain in a fog, mess up my stomach and generally make me pain free but feel like ****. Two days off them and I'm me again and though there is some pain it isn't that bad and completely manageable with just Tylenol. My swelling is going down pretty fast but I still have a cheek and a half on the left, I think most of the pain is from the swelling. I almost never bruise but my left thigh has a massive bruise. I must have hit really hard and the epicenter of the bruise is about the same size as all the rocks I went down on so one of them is the culprit for sure. I think I got really lucky that my ball was left in the socket and there was no damage to either one so I could keep it.
> that is a great video too, nice camera work. Thanks for the good words, I hope you keep on getting stronger and stronger, sounds like you will.


I'm no doctor, but that looks like a dynamic hip screw yes? If so, I'd be very conscious of following your doctors/surgeons instructions on load bearing, or lack thereof. For the first month or two anyway. The blood supply to the ball of your hip is vital, & it receives this through the break. Give it time to heal/fuse properly, or the bone will die off, & disintegrate down the track, & you'll have to go through the whole process again. I was getting X-rays up to 6 months after, to check on how the healing/blood supply was going, before getting the all clear. Huge relief. I was 100% load bearing after about 10 weeks (I think) it's a long and boring time span I know, but worth it in the end. I was a bit stupid myself, got bored, and tied my crutches to my back, and went cycling around the sealed bike paths waaaaaaay before I should of. Can't see it here, but I'm actually sitting on my bike  If I had of gotten a flat, or mechanical issue, it would have been a phone call to the wife to come get me. No way would I have walked back to the car 
Just take it easy, & work at it when you're given the opportunuty


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

speedygz said:


> The blood supply to the ball of your hip is vital, & it receives this through the break. Give it time to heal/fuse properly, or the bone will die off, & disintegrate down the track, & you'll have to go through the whole process again. I was getting X-rays up to 6 months after, to check on how the healing/blood supply was going, before getting the all clear. Huge relief. I was 100% load bearing after about 10 weeks


I was on crutches for _five_ months. Same deal, do very little until it was healed. One year later I'm allowed to start rehabbing it.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

speedygz said:


> I'm no doctor, but that looks like a dynamic hip screw yes? If so, I'd be very conscious of following your doctors/surgeons instructions on load bearing, or lack thereof. For the first month or two anyway. The blood supply to the ball of your hip is vital, & it receives this through the break. Give it time to heal/fuse properly, or the bone will die off, & disintegrate down the track, & you'll have to go through the whole process again. I was getting X-rays up to 6 months after, to check on how the healing/blood supply was going, before getting the all clear. Huge relief. I was 100% load bearing after about 10 weeks (I think) it's a long and boring time span I know, but worth it in the end. I was a bit stupid myself, got bored, and tied my crutches to my back, and went cycling around the sealed bike paths waaaaaaay before I should of. Can't see it here, but I'm actually sitting on my bike  If I had of gotten a flat, or mechanical issue, it would have been a phone call to the wife to come get me. No way would I have walked back to the car
> Just take it easy, & work at it when you're given the opportunuty
> View attachment 1931562


I absolutely will follow my doctors instructions. My hopes are I will be released to move more. I word right after the surgery was 4 weeks with no load bearing (30% weight max) then full load with crutches to six weeks then no crutches but a slow transition to beyond body weight. So that would be biking and hiking hills etc. the type of system I have is able to be load bearing immediately but that is reserved for older patients that would die if not able to have more movement. The doctor wants me, at 51, to slowly move to load bearing for better healing for long term durability. I will know way more on Thursday with x rays and all. My swelling is going down pretty fast and the pain is now almost manageable without any pills at all. 
I appreciate your experience and wise words. I definitely will not go beyond limits set by my doctor. Mostly I'm hoping that I'll heal quicker than the initial time line set, of course that will be assessed on Thursday.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, it’s been exactly one year since I broke my hip. Today I rode the trail that it happened on and stopped at the corner and looked around. I can tell you this, the view is much better standing up than laying on my side. 

I still can’t run very well but my riding is back to where it was before the wreck. I am a bit more cautious than before though.


----------



## JimN (Jan 13, 2004)

Zguitar71 said:


> Well, it’s been exactly one year since I broke my hip. Today I rode the trail that it happened on and stopped at the corner and looked around. I can tell you this, the view is much better standing up than laying on my side.
> 
> I still can’t run very well but my riding is back to where it was before the wreck. I am a bit more cautious than before though.


My injury was about a month before yours, but I concur on all points:

04/17/2021:
In the hospital with a broken femur and crushed femoral neck. Weighing out my options of where to be transported to for hip replacement surgery and ongoing therapy.









04/17/2022:

Visiting the scene of the accident exactly a year later. The trail feature has been drastically changed since. Entry is now part of an optional wall ride, while before it was a very skinny up-line onto a weird mound of dirt rising out of the canyon bottom with shear walls on both sides. Now it's filled in on the rider's left to the canyon wall, and the shear walls are all sloped out. I only crashed because my friend that I was following (too closely) burped a tire and crashed right in front of me on the exit transition.


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Canyon of Fools?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Glad to see you recovered. Nice troch nail BTW.


----------



## JimN (Jan 13, 2004)

#mtnbykr said:


> Canyon of Fools?


Yep, exactly. Of all the trails to crash on in Sedona. I know it's considered a black diamond, but in my opinion, it's one of the easiest semi-technical trails in the area. I was just sort of a victim of circumstance in this case, although partially my fault by following too closely. Under current conditions, I could've easily just rolled down to my right and avoided the yard sale. When the accident happened, it was a sketchy move at best, and I would've had to make a spit-second decision to do a three-foot plus huck to flat. It would've been a totally doable move, but I didn't react quickly enough.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Zguitar71 said:


> Well, it’s been exactly one year since I broke my hip. Today I rode the trail that it happened on and stopped at the corner and looked around. I can tell you this, the view is much better standing up than laying on my side.
> 
> I still can’t run very well but my riding is back to where it was before the wreck. I am a bit more cautious than before though.


I hope it continues. I'm seven weeks post full hip replacement. I snapped my NOF in February 2020. It was screwed together, I was allowed to start rehab one year after the break, then about six months later it started to go. The last six months were pretty nasty. I had an x-ray in February and surgeon took one look and said pick a date. 

This is after the original surgery. Plenty of ball above the screws.









This is in Feb this year. The ball has collapsed.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

FredCoMTB said:


> Thanks... that's pretty much what I'm looking for. A little more than the spot but not by much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Go with the inreach mini2. Fantastic battery life, very light. Screen is small but the GPS on phones work even without cell service if you need to see a map of where you are. Next time you’re out put you phone on airplane mode and try the map. GPS will work fine.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

John232629 said:


> Note to self: buy a spot.


And carry it! I was getting lazy not taking my garmin on shorter rides and hada nasty crash out of cell service. I was able to self extract and make it to urgent care on my own but it was a wakeup call to always carry the sat texter.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

JimN said:


> Yep, exactly. Of all the trails to crash on in Sedona. I know it's considered a black diamond, but in my opinion, it's one of the easiest semi-technical trails in the area. I was just sort of a victim of circumstance in this case, although partially my fault by following too closely. Under current conditions, I could've easily just rolled down to my right and avoided the yard sale. When the accident happened, it was a sketchy move at best, and I would've had to make a spit-second decision to do a three-foot plus huck to flat. It would've been a totally doable move, but I didn't react quickly enough.


It transitioned well when it was first opened. Now it’s kind of janky from erosion. Makes me nervous. Not my favorite except the drop from Mezcal which is the the most difficult part. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theprodigalcyclist (11 mo ago)

Zguitar71 said:


> Well, it’s been exactly one year since I broke my hip. Today I rode the trail that it happened on and stopped at the corner and looked around. I can tell you this, the view is much better standing up than laying on my side.
> 
> I still can’t run very well but my riding is back to where it was before the wreck. I am a bit more cautious than before though.


Congratulations, my friend! You have come very far. I was never a runner before my break, my my surgeon told me not to take it up. Since I had a total hip replacement, he was concerned about the ball and cup surfaces from wearing down prematurely. He had a patient who was a runner and refused to give up the sport, and was on his 5th replacement due to wear. My 10 year new hip anniversary is coming up in December, and it feels as good as new.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

theprodigalcyclist said:


> Congratulations, my friend! You have come very far. I was never a runner before my break, my my surgeon told me not to take it up. Since I had a total hip replacement, he was concerned about the ball and cup surfaces from wearing down prematurely. He had a patient who was a runner and refused to give up the sport, and was on his 5th replacement due to wear. My 10 year new hip anniversary is coming up in December, and it feels as good as new.


What wears is the polyethylene cup liner. It wallows out and develops slop. The liner exchange only takes 15 minutes.


----------

